# De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006



## krauthi (30. Juli 2005)

wer hat lust und zeit im februar 2006 an einem langen wochenende (fr-mo)nach de vlietlanden zu fahren 
als der termin steht der 17-20 februar fest 

bis dato habe ich folgende zusagen

Krauthi
krauthis7
the Doctor
svitti



hier mal ein zitat aus der homepage von de Vlietlanden




Das ganze Wochenende steht Ihnen ein Boot zur Verfügung.
Betreuung von einheimischen Anglern.
Eine Karte mit den besten Angelstellen.
Das Angebot gilt ab 4 Personen: 




Preis pro Person bei:4 personen€ 115,00​







6 personen€ 105,00​







8 personen€ 95,00​





*Obengenannte Preise sind inklusive *​*





**Unsere Arrangement ist möglich ab 4 Personen und sind inklusive 2 x Frühstück, 2 x Wahl-Menü in Ontspannerij De Vlietlanden, Miete des Bungalows vom Freitag 15.00 Uhr bis Montag 10.00 Uhr, Endreinigung und Bettwäsche.*




*DE VLIETLANDEN Das Eldorado für Angler*





​






gruß krauthi


----------



## the doctor (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

Hat denn jede Person ein Boot?|kopfkrat


----------



## krauthi (1. August 2005)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

keine ahnung marcel ich bekomme   nun erst mal die unterlagen zugeschickt  und dan werde ich ja sehen was an booten zu verfügung steht   


gruß frank


----------



## krauthi (5. August 2005)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

so nun habe ich die unterlagen bekommen

toll anlage #6 

das angebot lautet wie folgt



das ganze wochenende steht ihnen ein boot zur verfügung
+ angelbegleitung
+ karte mit den besten angelstellen
+2x frühstück
+2xabendessen (2 verschiedene menüs)
+endreinigung
+bettwäsche

die bungalows sind ausgestattet wie folgt :
jeder bungalow hat einen eigenen bootssteg
spülmaschine mikrowelle waschmaschine fernseh(inklusieve premiere)
zentralheizung küche bad wohnzimmer schlafzimmer ( je nach bungalow 2,3 oder 4 schlafzimmer )

und das zu einem fairen preis

zb 4 er bungalow je person 115 €
6 er bungalow je person 105 €
8 er bungalow je person 95 €


es können auch noch zusätzliche boote gemietet werden 

also wer interesse hat mitdabei zu sein einfach melden 

gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (24. August 2005)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

als anmeldeschlusstermin setzte ich mal den 27 Nov. 2005  fest  

und werde dan fest buchen


gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (27. September 2005)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

also bis jetzt sind wir zu 4


----------



## krauthis7 (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

wer noch mit will bitte melden


----------



## svitti (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

Also Ich stimme 100000000000000000000000 % zu ich werde mitfahren


----------



## krauthi (15. Oktober 2005)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

alles klaro  Martin 

wer sonst noch mit dabei sein möchte   bitte melden 

anmeldeschluss  wird  ende dezember sein  


gruß krauthi


----------



## Fledi (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

Hallo Frank,
ich hätt da mal ne Frage.
Gelten dort auch die normalen niederländischen Angelpapiere oder muß man eine extra Vergunnig lösen wie bei den Maasplaatsen?
Gruß
Fledi


----------



## krauthi (18. Oktober 2005)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

die erlaubnis scheine   für die gewässer dort oben sind im preis mit drinn


gruß Krauthi


----------



## the doctor (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

Moin,
War gerade beim Reiner in Eschweiler.
Dort traf ich auf einen netten Herrn, der mir von den de Vietlanden berichtete.
Er ist schon mehrere Male da gewesen.
Öfters gehen dort natürlich Hechte an den Haken.
Am besten sind flachlaufende Wobbler die direkt am Boot angeboten werden.
Mit auswerfen ist dann nichts, denn das bedeutet mehr Hänger und weniger Fisch, da die Polder ca. 0,8 - 1,8m tief sind.
Das heisst der Wobbler wird am besten höchstens 2m hinter dem Boot in der Nähe des Schraubenwassers geschleppt.
Der Februar ist ein sehr guter Monat.
Allerdings müssen wir aufpassen, das dort nichts zu friert, denn dann darf man die Polder nicht mit dem Boot befahren, da die Holländer dort Schlittschuhlaufen wollen#d 

@Krauthi: Informiere dich am besten mal, ob wir nur ein Boot pro Haus haben, oder mehrere,......da das extra leihen eines Bootes dort am Tag 50€ kosten soll....

soooooo.....ich freue mich drauf


----------



## krauthi (19. Oktober 2005)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

@ the doc

pro haus ein boot  und  leihboote  gibt es ab 38€  inklusieve benzin und versicherrung 

so habe ich es in meinen unterlagen stehen


gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

anfang  dezember ist anmeldeschluss   da ich dan fest reservieren werde

also wer noch lust hat den großen räubern  nachzustellen kann sich gerne noch dazu melden 



gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (15. November 2005)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

hab hier noch nen link-http://www.vlietlanden.nl/index_de.html


----------



## Martin001 (21. November 2005)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

So hier ein kleiner Kommentar zu dem Wetter der letzten 5 Jahre in und um De Vlietlanden.

Also in der Zeit wo ihr fahrt war es bis auf das Jahr  2003 immer Eisfrei!
Aufgezeichnet habe ich die Jahre 2000-2005.

Also wünsche ich Euch alles Gute für Eure Tour!

Gruß Martin


----------



## krauthi (21. November 2005)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

uih danke dir Martin

wir vier werden unser bestes geben und hoffen auf einige nette  esoxdamen


gruß krauthi


----------



## bremer24 (29. November 2005)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

Hallo Krauthi

Zunächst einmal viel spaß in de vlietlanden.
ich selber bin am wochende vor dir vor ort und werde mal schauen,
wie sich die alten damen so machen. 
aber einige anmerkungen habe ich noch : 

- die fischereierlaubnisscheine ( sportsvisakte und vergunning ) müßt ihr an der rezeption kaufen ( ca 27€ ), die sind nicht im preis mit inbegriffen.
die frage habe ich nämlich bei meiner anmeldung auch gestellt.
damit dürft ihr aber wirklich überall fischen.

- den kommentar zum thema bootsangeln und den woblern dicht am boot kann ich so nur bestätigen - ich selber war dieses jahr im september da und habe so recht ordentlich gefangen. 

Ich wünsche euch viel spaß, petri, und wenn du noch fragen hast , schreib mich an !

gruß lars


----------



## krauthi (30. November 2005)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

es ist vollbracht 



habe soeben  reserviert und bekomme in den nächsten tagen die  bestätigung  da steht dan auch drinne  was an anzahlung und restzahlung geleistet werden muss 


gruß krauthi


----------



## naish (30. November 2005)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

hört sich ja alles klasse an. würde ja auch zusagen, nur aus beruflichen gründen kann ich leider erst im januar entscheiden...kann man dann noch kurzfristig???? wie schaut es mit eigenen booten dort aus???

gruss Marcel


----------



## Wedaufischer (30. November 2005)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*



> kann man dann noch kurzfristig????


Wenn du dich entschieden hast, frage doch einfach mal nach. Klick mich. :m

@Krauthi & Co,
wenn ich um diese Zeit oben bin, schaue ich gerne mal vorbei. Wenn du also die Bestätigung hast, sag an, wo ihr wohnt.


----------



## krauthi (30. November 2005)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

das mit dem kurzfristig   wird  wohl nicht möglich sein    naish   da wir  nun  zu viert und 4 personenbungalow  gemietet haben    mit eigenem boot geht   da auch nicht   hatte die mir  von der rezeption  gesagt  da es wohl keine slipmöglichkeiten gibt  man kann nur vor ort boote mieten   aber bei uns ist im preis ein boot mit drinne

sobald ich die bestätigung habe  werde ich mich aber hier noch mal dazu melden 




tot ziens


----------



## the doctor (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

Joooo Mann:m 

Wäre auch nicht schlecht wenn wir noch ein 2. Boot hin zu mieten könnten, da mit 4 Mann auf dem Boot wenig Platz ist,....oder???|uhoh:


----------



## krauthi (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

das könne wir ja machen  vor  ort  
wird bestimmt kein problem sein  da noch ein zweites boot zu mieten  

martin sagte  mir das er  für das wochenende    ohne auto sein wird   aber das regeln wir dan noch 



tot ziens


----------



## krauthi (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

aber wieso eigendlich 4 personen im boot 

ich zähle nur marcel, martin und ich :m 


sissi  bleibt im bungalow und kocht uns wat schönes , sorgt für den haushalt und macht de wäsche


----------



## krauthis7 (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> aber wieso eigendlich 4 personen im boot
> 
> ich zähle nur marcel, martin und ich :m
> 
> ...


 
hehh brüderle der ging unter die gürtellienie pass mal auf das ich dich nicht als treibanker benutze |krach:


----------



## the doctor (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> aber wieso eigendlich 4 personen im boot
> 
> ich zähle nur marcel, martin und ich :m
> 
> ...


 
joooo
einer muss diesen Job ja erledigen.
Und wehe Rolf, mein Bett ist Abends nicht gemacht!!!!!!:g :m 
Ich freue mich einfach schon über die leckeren Sachen, welche Rolf uns auftischen wird!!!!!!

Frank: aber mal ganz ehrlich....
wir sind doch nur zu zweit!!!!

Svitti wird den ganzen Tag doch damit verbringen Köfis zu stippen:m 
(Beissen ja eh nur die Brassen, wie beim vorletzten Treffen, wie er mit seinem Vater die halbe Nacht versuchten einen vernünftigen Köderfisch zu fangen )


----------



## krauthis7 (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> joooo
> einer muss diesen Job ja erledigen.
> Und wehe Rolf, mein Bett ist Abends nicht gemacht!!!!!!:g :m
> Ich freue mich einfach schon über die leckeren Sachen, welche Rolf uns auftischen wird!!!!!!
> ...


 
ich glaube ihr zwei bügstücke habt euch auch noch nachts lieb oder 
ich wäre ja dafür das der jüngste den haushalt macht und zwar mit einer kette am fuß das er ma ja nicht ans wasser kommt nee marci ,dat mit den köfis ist schon recht so fängt wenigsten einer was aber was solls ich freuh mich schon auf euch #d


----------



## the doctor (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube ihr zwei bügstücke habt euch auch noch nachts lieb oder
> ich wäre ja dafür das der jüngste den haushalt macht und zwar mit einer kette am fuß das er ma ja nicht ans wasser kommt nee marci ,dat mit den köfis ist schon recht so fängt wenigsten einer was aber was solls ich freuh mich schon auf euch #d


 
ach....Rolf:m 
wir können ja am Sonntag auf dem Wasser mal ne Abstimmung machen:m 
oder wir einigen uns und machen alle was wir wollen im Urlaub!!!!!!!!!#6 
Angeln, Schlafen, Essen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:m


----------



## the doctor (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube ihr zwei bügstücke habt euch auch noch nachts lieb oder
> ich wäre ja dafür das der jüngste den haushalt macht und zwar mit einer kette am fuß das er ma ja nicht ans wasser kommt nee marci ,dat mit den köfis ist schon recht so fängt wenigsten einer was aber was solls ich freuh mich schon auf euch #d


 

pass auf, das du dir da oben keinen Lou fängst, die Kanäle sind dort nämlich ziemlich eng.:m 
Hoffentlich bringt unser Skipper uns am jetzigen WE mal endlich mal zum Fisch:m


----------



## krauthis7 (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> pass auf, das du dir da oben keinen Lou fängst, die Kanäle sind dort nämlich ziemlich eng.:m
> Hoffentlich bringt unser Skipper uns am jetzigen WE mal endlich mal zum Fisch:m


 

wenn der fisch findet verjagt der die doch direkt wieder der hatt die seuche am hacken |bla:


----------



## the doctor (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn der fisch findet verjagt der die doch direkt wieder der hatt die seuche am hacken |bla:


 
joo.....die werden an unsere Haken getrieben:m 
find ich gut sooo.
Aber immerhin, hat er das Glück und fängt nen schönen Hecht.
Er hatte ja dieses Jahr 2 schöne Hechte, wo fast garnichts lief#d


----------



## krauthis7 (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

aber wird schon werden ich hab uns jetzt endlich mal nen driftsack besorgt ,also macht die bojen klar zum werfen


----------



## krauthis7 (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> joo.....die werden an unsere Haken getrieben:m
> find ich gut sooo.
> Aber immerhin, hat er das Glück und fängt nen schönen Hecht.
> Er hatte ja dieses Jahr 2 schöne Hechte, wo fast garnichts lief#d


 

auch ein blindes huhn findet mal ein korn 

|supergri |supergri |supergri    |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## svitti (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> joooo
> einer muss diesen Job ja erledigen.
> Und wehe Rolf, mein Bett ist Abends nicht gemacht!!!!!!:g :m
> Ich freue mich einfach schon über die leckeren Sachen, welche Rolf uns auftischen wird!!!!!!
> ...




@Marcel ich und Frank werden am Boot die Ladys Fangen du und Sissi bleiben daheim und machen den Haushalt .
Vergesse die reizwäsche für den haushalt putzen nicht.
Und Sissi wird hat ans küche gebunden .:m


----------



## svitti (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

Aber ich freue mich schon auf euch drei Mädchen das wird riesig spass machen für sissi nähme ich auch kasten milch mit für Frank werde ich 4 Zander Kaufen damit er auch spass hat und für Marcel werde ich reizwäschekaufen für den Haushalt .
Grüß der zander Spätzi und net Köffi @marcel


----------



## krauthis7 (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

so wies aussieht haben wir nur 2 schlafzimmer und das bei 4 personen 
frank schnarcht
marcel träumt laut von zander und hecht 
und martin liegt im tanga und fliege im bett 
nein danke 
*ich schlaf alleine* 
bin echt mal gespannt wies wird


----------



## svitti (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> so wies aussieht haben wir nur 2 schlafzimmer und das bei 4 personen
> frank schnarcht
> marcel träumt laut von zander und hecht
> und martin liegt im tanga und fliege im bett
> ...



Du schläfst mit Marcel auf den boot aber ******* woll das es nur zwei schlafzimmer giebt das finde ich nicht gut du #q#q#q#q


----------



## krauthis7 (15. Dezember 2005)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

sehrwahrscheinlich ich weiss es nicht genau warten wir mal ab


----------



## the doctor (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

schade, dass es nicht ein Schlafzimmer gibt,.....dann hätten wir das Problem nicht


----------



## krauthi (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*









*Ausstattung von Ferienhaus/Ferienwohnung Ferienhaus Stolp*
*



**



**



**



* Allgemein 49 m² Wohnfläche Bettwäsche Handtücher Zentralheizung Schlafzimmer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2 Schlafzimmer, insgesamt Schlafgelegenheiten für 4 Personen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2 Schlafzimmer mit 2 Éinzelbetten , 1 Babybett(für den jüngsten)   Badezimmer Wohnraum Sitzgelegenheiten für 4 Personen Esszimmer Essbereich Kinderhochstuhl( für Martin ) Sitzgelegenheiten für 4 Personen Küche4-Plattenherd Backofen Gefrierfach Geschirrspülmaschine Kühlschrank Mikrowelle Waschmaschine Außenbereich Garten Parkplatz Tennisplatz Terrasse 4 Gartenstühle Unterhaltung Fernseher Satelliten-/Kabel-TV


----------



## krauthi (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

so nun sind es ja nur noch 6 wochen bis wir zu den großennnnn hechten von Nordholland fahren

wird langsam mal zeit zu planen wer was mitnimmt wer fährt usw 

also jungs macht mal vorschläge !

ankunft am freitag ist dort in de vlietlanden um 15 uhr 
das heißt wir müssen hier so gegen 11 uhr abfahren und martin abholen
wir haben im preis 2x frühstück + 2 x abendessen mit drinne
aber für den montag morgen wo wir bis 10 uhr raus sein müssen aus dem bungalow haben wir kein frühstück das heißt das wir uns entweder was mit bringen oder da oben kaufen müssen 
ausserdem gehe ich mal davon aus das zwischendurch auch was vertilgt wird 

also macht mal vorschläge !!

gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

wisssssooooo essen ich will angeln


----------



## Martin001 (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

Günstige Sachen zum Frühstücken oder für den Abend bekommt ihr hier:
Deen Supermarkt Wervershoof
Dorpstraat.14
1693 Wervershoof
Öffnungszeiten:8-21 Uhr auch Samstags



Gr.Martin


----------



## krauthi (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

danke martin für deine hilfe#6 

wenigstens einer der hier was vernüftiges postet #6 


tot ziens


----------



## svitti (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

Meine meinung währe wir kaufen da oben was zu essen was sollen wir da rumschleppen  oder und rolf angeln |kopfkrat ich glaube dazu kommst du nicht hast du schon den küchen dienst vergessen.

Ja das ist wichtig den Martin Abholen aber ihr braucht ne stunde zu mir und ich werde euch mal ein plan machen und den Buterfartenorganisator mailen .

Ich freue mich schon sooooooooooo noch 6 Wochen#q#q#q#q#q#q
Ich will Angele ihr Mädchen#6


----------



## krauthis7 (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

würde auch sagen das wir alles dort kaufen


----------



## krauthis7 (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

noch 10 tage


----------



## the doctor (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

Wie siehts aus Freunde?
Samstag mal antesten?????
in Vinkeveen????
sind rund 210km von Aachen.

Ich kanns nicht mehr abwarten bis nächste Woche


----------



## krauthis7 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

wo is dat den


----------



## Martin001 (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

Vinkeveen liegt zwischen Utrecht und Amsterdam!
Tolles Gebiet!

Gruß Martin


----------



## nhl (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

Welches Gebiet meinst du denn genau?

Die Vinkeveense, Loodsdrechte oder Ankeveense Plassen, die liegen ja alle drumrum zwischen Utrecht und Amsterdam. 

Oder meinst du vielleicht IJmeer oder Goimeer?

Also sag mal an... :m


----------



## the doctor (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*



			
				nhl schrieb:
			
		

> Welches Gebiet meinst du denn genau?
> 
> Die Vinkeveense, Loodsdrechte oder Ankeveense Plassen, die liegen ja alle drumrum zwischen Utrecht und Amsterdam.
> 
> ...


Also keinen See, ich meine die Polder 
In 8 Tagen werden wir ja weiter nördlich über einem komplettes Wochenende unser Glück versuchen.
Aber Ich muss unbedingt nochmal zum angeln, deswegen will ich schon mal antesten fahren:m
Für weitere Tips, währe ich nartürlich dankbar, was die Gegend angeht


----------



## nhl (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Also keinen See, ich meine die Polder
> In 8 Tagen werden wir ja weiter nördlich über einem komplettes Wochenende unser Glück versuchen.
> Aber Ich muss unbedingt nochmal zum angeln, deswegen will ich schon mal antesten fahren:m
> Für weitere Tips, währe ich nartürlich dankbar, was die Gegend angeht


Die Polder sind gut, meist. Jetzt aber teilweise zugefrohren. Vietlanden auch. Einen Versuch ist aber es immer wert, antesten auch. :m


----------



## krauthis7 (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

nee marci für mich nicht ich warte  noch die 1 woche ab ,wünsche dir aber ein dickes petri 
gruß rolf


----------



## Martin001 (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

Laut Freunden aus Holland sind alle Polder Eisfrei!

Gruß Martin


----------



## krauthi (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

och menno 

wollte doch meine schlittschuhe mitnehmen  

warten wir  mal ab wie es da oben sein wird   und ob uns die netten esoxdamen  ihre zähne zeigen werden  

tot ziens   krauthi


----------



## Martin001 (10. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

Also wenn jetzt nicht der totale Wintereinbruch kommt werdet ihr dort oben gut fangen.
Werde am nächsten Samstag mit einem Kunden dort oben sein und ich hoffe auch, das Petrus es gut mit uns meint.

Volkmar von poldersnoeken war gestern 2 Stunden unterwegs und konnte bei Windstärke 7, in 2 Stunden 4 Hechte zwischen 60-70cm fangen.

Werde Sonntag mal antesten wie es zur Zeit dort oben läuft.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Jui (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

|wavey: @ Martin 001,
Moin, moin Martin,
wäre selbst auch sehr interessiert an deinem Bericht. Werde ab dem 17.02. für eine Woche versuchen, mein Bestes zu geben.|rolleyes 
@ alle
Habt ihr eine Ahnung, ob es sich rund um De Vlietlanden um ein hängerträchtiges Gewässer handelt ;+ ?
Wäre für ein paar Tips sehr dankbar. Vielleicht sieht man sich mal dort oben.
Fände ich mal ganz nett, wenn man mal persönlichen Kontakt hat.#g 
Falls es nicht klappen sollte: Ein dickes "*Petri*" für euch.
Grötches
Jui


----------



## krauthi (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

hallo jui

wir sind ja auch ab dem 17-20 febr. in de vlietlanden   haben uns da  zu viert eingemietet und werden diese gebiet auch zum ersten mal  antesten 

kenne die ecke nordholland zwar schon sehr gut aber das bezieht sich mehr auf die richtung alkmaar schagen 

konnen uns ja  in de vlietlanden  mal treffen  aber ich denke   du wirst uns schon finden  wie gesagt  sind vier personen  und haben zwei boote 


tot ziens krauthi


----------



## Martin001 (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

@jui,also es kann schon mal sein das ein Ast im Polder liegt jedoch sind Abrisse sehr sehr selten.
Aus welchem Stadtteil kommst du?

Werde leider erst am Dienstag nach Holland kommen und nicht wie vorgesehen Sonntag:-(.
Der Vorteil ist aber das weniger Leute am Wasser sind.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Jui (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

Komme eigentlich aus Holsterhausen, wohne jetzt aber in Altendorf.
Sei nicht traurig wegen der späteren Anreise|pftroest:. Wir werden genug übrig lassen, für alle. Denn ......(siehe Signatur). Janee is klar, ist schon mächtig Ärgerlich, man freut sich so lange auf die paar Tage und dann... Hoffentlich spielt dann das Wetter mit ( Schnee?, Eis?). Habe über Michelin mal in die Karte geschaut , ist doch bestimmt genug Platz da, #6 von wegen " Der Vorteil ist aber das weniger Leute am Wasser sind." Wir werden bestimmt klar kommen. Hat bisher immer funktioniert, mit den anderen Petri`s, meine ich.

Bis denne.
Jui


----------



## Martin001 (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

Komme aus Frintrop #6
Also ich werde ja erst einmal vor Euch da sein(Dienstag) und dann erst wieder am Samstag,also man wird sehen was läuft.

Sicher ist genug Platz dort oben,jedoch ist am WE immer bedeutend mehr los als mitten in der Woche.

Jui,bist Du Fußgänger oder Bootsmäßig unterwegs?

Gruß Martin

Vom Wetter her bleibt es erst einmal bis Mitte der Woche recht warm und somit werden auch die Polder bis zum nächsten WE nicht wieder unter Eis liegen selbst wenn es unter Null Grad werden sollte.


----------



## Jui (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

Erst mal sind wir (mein Bruder ist auch dabei) Fußgänger. Ist auch weiter kein Problem,soweit ich weiß, hat das Haus einen eigenen Bootssteg, aber ob da auch ein Boot zugehört?????|kopfkrat #c . 
Bei der Anreise sollten wir uns auf einen Routenplaner verlassen oder hast du evtl. andere Ideen?
Jui


----------



## Gunni77 (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

Hallo

Alleine zwischen Medemblik und Wervershof gibt es so rattenscharfe Kanäle...... da braucht man schon gar nicht weiter fahren#6 

Gruß


----------



## Martin001 (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

Zur Not kannst Du ja ein Boot mieten.
Aber auch zu Fuß oder mit dem Rad erreichst du schöne Polder.

Es gibt verschiedene Wege nach De Vlietlanden,entweder über Amsterdam,oder Harderwijk oder wie ich es immer mache über Kampen(Ecke Zwolle)

Über Amsterdam fahre ich nicht mehr weil der Verkehr doch recht heftig ist und wenn man eine Ausfahrt verpasst dies zu einem schönen Umweg führt.

Dann gibt es noch die Möglichkeit über Harderwijk zu fahren allerdings gefallen mir auf dieser Strecke die Zahlreichen Kreisverkehre nicht|evil:

Deshalb fahre ich jetzt nur noch über Kampen,wo ich nur Autobahn und Landstrasse fahre.

Fahrzeit von Essen 2,1/2 Stunden bei gemütlicher Fahrt(max.120km/h)

Gr.Martin


----------



## Jui (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

@ Martin
zu Fuß ???? |kopfkrat Du meinst wirklich L A U F E N ????? #d Habe doch die Dame mit, die mich geheiratet hat, könnte die mich wohl zu einem nahen Gewässer tragen? :q :q :q 
Spaß beiseite. Kampen hört sich gut an! Über Harderwijk?
AB oder Landstraße? Harderwijk war ich letztes Jahr im Februar, zitter, bibber, frier!
@ Gunni 77
Super Signatur#r |schild-g 
Ganz mein Reden. Mistwürmer für alle!!!
Für die Kanäle o. Yachthäfen braucht man einen extra Schein???

Grüße
Jui


----------



## Martin001 (11. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

Egal ob Du über Kampen oder Harderwijk fährst, du muß jeweils erst Autobahn und dann Landstrasse fahren.
Von der Zeit her sind beide Strecken gleich,ausser das Du über Kampen halt weniger Kreisverkehr hast.

Du wirst ja alle Scheine dort kaufen und in diesen Scheinen sind die Häfen schon mit dabei.Beachte aber das man in einigen Häfen nicht vom Steg aus angeln darf sondern nur von der Seite.

Aber das wirst Du ja sehen da genügend Schilder aufgestellt sind.

MFG Martin


----------



## the doctor (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

Jungs: Ich glaube wir bekommen das tollste Wetter!!!!!
bis 9 Grad und gelegentlicher Regen!!!! Was wollen wir mehr!!#6
Ich hoffe ihr habt euch mit Flachlaufenden Wobblern und vielleicht Jerks eingedeckt????
Ist ja kein Geheimnis: Ich habe am Wochenende gut auf den Manns 1 Minus gefangen#6

Werde am Freitag wahrscheinlich schon früh morgens losfahren, und nochmal in Vinkeveen anhalten! Anschliessend fahre ich dann noch zum nah-gelegenen Raven - Angelshop am Ijssel Meer um noch was Einzukaufen:m

@Frank

Wann werdet ihr in Vlietlanden ankommen?


----------



## Martin001 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

War gestern oben und kann nur sagen das auf Jerkbait zur Zeit nicht viel läuft(kann sich aber täglich ändern)!
Meine Frau hat den ganzen Tag gejerkt und nicht einen Biß gehabt, dagegen hatte ich auf einen kleinen Fatso 4 Hechte sowie einige gute Fische die im Drill ausgestiegen sind darunter ein 90+ Hecht und ein 60+ Zander.

Durch die Regenfälle ist das Wasser schon recht trübe!!!

MFG Martin


----------



## Martin001 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

Wünsche allen die morgen nach De Vlietlanden fahren viel Petri!


MFG Martin


----------



## krauthi (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

Petri dank

sachen sind gepackt#6 #6 
angelsachen verstaut#6 #6 
geiles hechtwetter ist auch schon bestellt #6 #6 

also von mir aus kanns los gehen|kopfkrat 


tot ziens

Krauthi


----------



## Fledi (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

Natürlich auch von hier aus für morgen gute Fahrt ( und kommt heil wieder zurück) und natürlich ein kräftiges "Petri Heil". |wavey:
Auf Eure Berichte/Bilder bin ich schon sehr gespannt.#:
Viele Grüße 
Fledi


----------



## the doctor (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

Danke, Danke

Spass werden wir auf jeden Fall haben!!!!! und Fangen mit Sicherheit auch|supergri

morgen früh gehts los!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## svitti (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

Danke Danke wir werden bestimmt viel spass haben wenn der Marcel mit ne tanga kochen wird


----------



## the doctor (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

Hallo,

Ich bin schon wieder da#h (muss ja morgen arbeiten)

vorweg schonmal :

Es war einfach nur geil!!!!!! und wir haben gut gefangen!!!! nicht zu gut, aber immer hin für eine neue Gegend gut:q
Zwar habe ich mehr Zander, als Hechte gefangen, obwohl ich ja eigentlich für Hechte dort hingefahren bin:q (5 Zander von 60 - 75cm + 4 Hechte - 65cm )
und der schönste Drill war heute Mittag.
Ich habe wirklich gedacht jetzt habe ich endlich mal einen kapitalen Hecht drann, aber zum vorschein kam eine 50cm grosse, gehakte Schleie!!!!:q
Das war ein Drill!!!!!!

Die anderen sind noch bis morgen früh dort. Gefangen haben sie bis heute Nachmittag nur Hechte, teils auch vernünftige 80er! und einige Brassen:q die Zander waren für mich da#q:q

Fotos kommen morgen.......ich bin einfach zuuuu platt!!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

:mwirst ja wohl noch voll zum Jehova...








oder wie!!!



:q:q:q


----------



## krauthi (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

also   wir sind wieder zuhause   aber noch viel zu platt um einen ausführlichen bericht zu verfassen   aber eins  vorab

wir hatten tierisch viel spaß   eine menge an fisch und das ganze drum rum  war top

der  satz  der treffens    hat diesmal Svitti  abgelassen und hing uns  die ganzen tage immer noch im hinterkopf

zitat " mir ist beim ersten mal   einer abgegangen "  Gröhlllllllllll

insgeamt hatten wir  4 hardcore angler  21 hechte (bis 80 cm )  4 zander ( bis 70 cm )  eine gehakte schleie  (50 cm )   und 3 gehakte brassen


bericht mit bilder   folgt noch


gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (20. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

so nun ein paar bilder von unserem anglertripp de vlietlanden

http://www.julia-krauthausen.de/html/vlietlande.html


----------



## krauthis7 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

hier noch mehr bilder

http://www.krauthis7.de/html/vlietlanden.html


----------



## Lachsy (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

ma ein dicktes petri heil zu euch. super bilder #6 
ihr wart ja super erfolgreich.  

Aber liegt wohl daran das die fische euch nicht kannten 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthis7 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> ma ein dicktes petri heil zu euch. super bilder #6
> ihr wart ja super erfolgreich.
> 
> Aber liegt wohl daran das die fische euch nicht kannten
> ...


 
Danke Lachsy ich denke du meinst wenn die fische uns erkannt hätten wären es mehr :q 

gruß rolf


----------



## krauthi (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

so   nun will ich euch mal etwas  über unser wochenende berichten 

freitag morgens   gings  dan um  6.30 uhr  los und ich sammelte meinen bruder   in jülich auf    von da  ab zur tanke   und  dan auf die autobahn richtung wuppertal   den  martin abholen  
klappte auch alles wunderbar und wir erreichten martins bleibe ohne uns zu verfahren 

alles verstaut   und ab wieder  auf die bahn richtug holland 

alleine die fahrt dort hin brachte uns schon bauchschmerzen vor lachen  und so kahm was kommen musste  uns drei quählte   der hunger   
hinter amsterdam suchten wir dan ein MC doof auf   
gestärkt gings dan weiter uns  bei rolf klingelte das handy   
eine sms   von marcel in der stand   " super fängt ja toll an    habe schon einen hecht von 119 cm "  was uns   natürlich schon sehr dazu ermutigte  noch schneller zu fahren   und das mit einem  trailer hinterm auto 
kurze zeit  später   wieder einen sms  von marcel 
2´hecht   etwas kleiner   
uns ging im auto schon  der puls höher  da wir immer noch ca 20 minuten zu fahren hatten und  uns marcel alle  fische weg fängt 
im park dan angekommen stand  marcels auto  da  und er lag im auto   und hat auf uns gewarte  
aber wo  sind die  hechte 
als  er uns dan sagte das er  nur so ein bisschen im auto geträumt hat und uns diesen traum per sms mitteilen wollte    hätten wir drei ihn am liebsten direkt  zu den hechten befördern wollen 
nun ja  in der rezeptions alles  klar gemacht und ab  zum haus 
sah ja ganz nett aus   und nach der  zimmeraufteilung (schnarcher nach oben  und milchtrinker nach unten ) gings dan auch schon los   und wir hatten  die ersten würfe  am wasser gemacht  
nachdem wir dan auch so weit alles im haus untergebracht hatten konnten wir auch schon losziehen zum bootsverleih   die  boote abholen  
ein paar kleine ratschläge   vom bootsverleih und  los gings   auf de polder 
am ersten tag   ging aber leider nicht viel  und so hat marcel   doch den ersten hecht fangen können und dabei ist es auch geblieben 
zum abend hin  dan noch in das etcafe   wo wir so richtig lecker  gegessen haben ( sehr zu empfehlen )  so gegen 20 uhr kahm dan die versprochende angeleinweisung  die auch sehr gut war   aber leider konnte der holländer  kaum deutsch und wir kaum holländisch   und so verbrachten wir unser gespräch  auf englisch   was auch wunderbar klappte 
samstag morgen gings dan ab aufs wasser   und wir beangelten die  am vorabend besagten stellen  des guides  aber anfangs  wars mau   einige aussteiger  und sogar martin  der bis dahin noch nie einen hecht gefangen hat   hatte eine  rictig guten hecht im drill verlohren   worauf  auch der spruch basiert  " mir ist beim ersten mal einer abgegangen "  dieser satz kreiste die ganzen tage immer wieder  über uns 
dan ganzen tag (10 stunden ) haben wir die polder abgeschleppt  und dabei   einige hechte und zander verhaften können     abends  gings dan wieder zum essen   und auch diesmal wurden wir so richtig verwöhnt 
sonntag morgen gings dan für die drei  wieder raus aufs wasser und ich machte mich auf den weg   mein boot da oben  auf der anderen seite    vom ijsselmeer   abzuholen 
boahhhhhhhhh  war dat ein nebel     aber   es hat alles wunderbar geklappt  und ich bin dan so gegen 12 uhr auch wieder zurück am haus gewesen    
in der zwischenzeit  haben die drei  ganz ordentlich   gefangen   und ich bin dan natürlich auch noch mit raus gefahren zum angeln 

es hieß dan langsam  aber sicher abschied von marcel zu nehmen da er  sonntag schon zurück musste   zwecks einer neuen arbeitstselle
 wir sind dan   aber noch ein bisschen  angeln gefahren  und  es gingen auch noch ein paar kleinere hechte   aber dan zum abend hin war schluss
montag   dan alles wieder eingepackt   und  an der rezeption alles  fertig gemacht um die heimreise  anzutreten 
nach einer langen und anstregenden fahrt  über wuppertal  ging dan montag abend   diese schöne tour  leider zu ende  
in einem bin ich mir sicher   diesen park  werde ich mit 100 % sicherheit wieder besuchen  und würde mich freuen   meine drei hardcore angeler wieder dabei zu haben 

 fotos   von der tour  sind a auch schon hier  einzusehen 

gruß Krauthi


----------



## the doctor (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

Frank  hast du richtig schön geschrieben !!!
Wir fahren auf jeden Fall wieder dort hin oder vielleicht mal irgendwo anders an den Poldern !(wo es weniger überfischt ist?)
Ich freue mich schon:q#6


----------



## svitti (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

Mein Bericht schreibe ich morgen aber frank ich fahre wieder mitt sicher dat aber die zike bleibt heim ok |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Fledi (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

Hallo Frank,
super Bericht. Man könnte direkt neidisch werden.
Auch die Bilder die Rolf reingestellt hat, lassen ja wohl keinen Wunsch offen. Die Unterkunft macht jedenfalls einen tollen Eindruck. Ich denke, ihr werdet am 25./26.03. noch einige Ameröllchen zu erzählen haben.
Herzliche Grüße
Fledi


----------



## Cusack (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

Hi, 
Glückwunsch zu den super Fangergebnissen. Schaut ja so aus, als hätte an diesem Wochenende alles gepasst. 
Bei so einem Bericht könnte ich am Liebsten direkt los fahren. Heul heul na ja vielleicht komme ich auch mal dazu da zu angeln.|laola: 

Gruß Kai








www.kaicusack.de


----------



## bremer24 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

Petri Heil aus Hamburg

Wir waren eine Woche vor euch dort, hatten ähnlich schönes Wetter ( so mit Schnee und kalt und Wind und so...), aber auch ähnlich gute fänge ! 
Leider konnten wir keine Zander verhaften, sondern "nur" 30 Hechte, wobei wir mit 82, 85 und 95cm ein wenig mehr Glück hatten, was die Größe anging. 

Habt ihr alle Zander hinten in dem "Teich" gefangen ? 

Schöne Bilder - vielleicht sieht man sich ja im nächsten Jahr


----------



## svitti (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

|wavey: Hallo da bin ich wieder .

So zu mein Bericht :m:m:m:m


Seit die minute wo mich die beide Krauthis abgeholt haben ging es für mich schon richtig los mit den Angeln aber wir müßten noch die ganze Kilometer machen und um so näher wir ans ziel kammen worden wir immer süchtiger ( die süchtigen) eins vor ab das mir bei ersten mal einer abgegangen ist das wist ihr jetzt .

ansonsten werde ich die tage nie vergessen es war richtig klasse die hecht Damen haben woll die Tagen gehabt weil sie nicht so richtig wollten aber dafür haben wir auch so sehr gut gefangen und sehr viel spass gehabt aber ich habe unter uns vier hardcore angler eine echte Zike endeckt und das ist der Rolf er ist schlimmer wie die wiber aber trotzden habe ich mit in spass am board gehabt der Marci der hat wieder seine Zander gehabt die stehen woll auf ihn den mit zander hat er es wirklich der Franziska (Frank) hat auch gut gefangen und ich wie schon erwehnt bei ersten mal ist mir einer abgegangen aber dan habe ich auch mal glück gehabt und konte auch ein par hechte verhaften .

Wenn wir so ein treffen wieder haben werde ich 10000% wieder dabei sein .

Bilder findet ihr auf meine Homepage unter www.svitti.de .
ich bin nicht so ein guter roman schreiber deshalb höhre ich hier jetzt auf .


----------



## the doctor (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*



			
				bremer24 schrieb:
			
		

> Petri Heil aus Hamburg
> 
> 
> 
> Habt ihr alle Zander hinten in dem "Teich" gefangen ?



Danke!!,.

ne, 2 Zander habe ich dort gefangen.
aber auch einige Hechte konnten wir dort verhaften#6
laut Echolot ist dort ein Loch von 2,5m tiefe
die anderen 2 Zander bissen in den Poldern, als wir so ne Runde um Vlietlanden und Medemblik gefahren sind.
der 5 Zander und grösste biss dann beim Vertikalangeln (probieren) in dem Hafen von Medemblik, sowie die gehakte Schleie:q
Leider ist mir der Zander bei der versuchten Handlandung abgegangen


----------



## krauthi (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*



			
				svitti schrieb:
			
		

> |wavey:
> 
> Wenn wir so ein treffen wieder haben werde ich 10000% wieder dabei sein .
> 
> http://www.


 

dan fang schon mal an zu sparen     termin 2007   wird  der 23-26 februar



gruß Krauthi


----------



## svitti (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> dan fang schon mal an zu sparen     termin 2007   wird  der 23-26 februar
> 
> 
> 
> gruß Krauthi




Ja super |jump:|jump:klasse wat soooooo lange noch 
wie soll ich dat aushalten abe ich spare richti .klasse Franciska


----------



## krauthis7 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

ich muss wirklich mit der zicke wieder fahren ;+ ;+ ;+ 

neee Martina ich fahre gern mit dir hatt doch spass gemacht freuh mich jetzt schon |rolleyes 

P.S. bis nächstes Jahr haste bestimmt das Angeln gelernt |kopfkrat hoff ich mal ...


----------



## svitti (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> ich muss wirklich mit der zicke wieder fahren ;+ ;+ ;+
> 
> neee Martina ich fahre gern mit dir hatt doch spass gemacht freuh mich jetzt schon |rolleyes
> 
> P.S. bis nächstes Jahr haste bestimmt das Angeln gelernt |kopfkrat hoff ich mal ...




du willst ein hecht spätzi das angeln beipringen freundchen komm du mir mal nachause dan zeige ich dir wie das angeln geht


----------



## krauthis7 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

hahaha genau martin du zicke wird bestmmt wieder lustig 
aber erst mal bootreffen 3 bis dahin alles gute und erhol dich von deiner krankheit die ich jetzt auch habe dank Marci .


----------



## Jui (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

Hallösche, alle zusammen #h 
Bin seit gestern aus De Vlietlanden zurück. Habe sofort mal reingeschaut, was ihr Äkspärden so alles gezogen habt. Beifall, Respekt, Jubel, Gratulation, usw.#v #v#v#v. Habt ihr super hingekriegt. Habt ihr vom Haus auch etwas gefangen ? Auf eurem Foto (unser Haus) ist ein Boot mit rotem Verdeck zu sehen. Da haben wir gewohnt, jedoch war das Boot nicht für uns |uhoh: .Und ohne Boot.....?? #d Nur im Hafen von Medemblik, hinter der Brücke ging etwas, allerdings nichts erwähnenswertes. Mit Wobblern, Blinkern, Shads, Gummifischen in allen erdenklichen Größen, Wurm, Made, Pose, Grund, nix dolles am Haken! Was haben wir falsch gemacht??? Laßt bitte mal hören.
Grötches und "Petri"
Jui


----------



## svitti (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*



			
				Jui schrieb:
			
		

> Hallösche, alle zusammen #h
> Bin seit gestern aus De Vlietlanden zurück. Habe sofort mal reingeschaut, was ihr Äkspärden so alles gezogen habt. Beifall, Respekt, Jubel, Gratulation, usw.#v #v#v#v. Habt ihr super hingekriegt. Habt ihr vom Haus auch etwas gefangen ? Auf eurem Foto (unser Haus) ist ein Boot mit rotem Verdeck zu sehen. Da haben wir gewohnt, jedoch war das Boot nicht für uns |uhoh: .Und ohne Boot.....?? #d Nur im Hafen von Medemblik, hinter der Brücke ging etwas, allerdings nichts erwähnenswertes. Mit Wobblern, Blinkern, Shads, Gummifischen in allen erdenklichen Größen, Wurm, Made, Pose, Grund, nix dolles am Haken! Was haben wir falsch gemacht??? Laßt bitte mal hören.
> Grötches und "Petri"
> Jui



Also meine meinung hast du ihr nichts falsch gemacht ihr habt einfach nur ein schlechten tag erwischt und von boot ist es auch viel besser auf die hechte zu gehen den mit boot kannst du viel mähr wasser abfahren und das ist meine meinung alles falsch mache bei angeln kannst du nichts machen .
Also für den nähsten tripp wünsche ich dir das die hecht damen keine Tage haben.:m


----------



## Jui (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

@svitti
Vielen Dank für deine tröstenden Worte. |rotwerden Jetzt geht es mir schon besser. Meinem Bruder habe ich auch eure Bilder gezeigt, war auch schwer begeistert. Nächstes mal nur mit Boot. Wo wir gerade beim Boot sind: Bootsanglertreffen v. 25.03-26.03.06 #c ?? Ist dann nicht Schonzeit in holländischen Gewässern ? |kopfkrat 
Hilf mir bitte auf die Sprünge
Grötches
Jui


----------



## krauthi (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

es ist quasi halbe schonzeit    der hecht ist schon gesperrt  aber zander ist noch offen


----------



## svitti (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*



			
				Jui schrieb:
			
		

> @svitti
> Vielen Dank für deine tröstenden Worte. |rotwerden Jetzt geht es mir schon besser. Meinem Bruder habe ich auch eure Bilder gezeigt, war auch schwer begeistert. Nächstes mal nur mit Boot. Wo wir gerade beim Boot sind: Bootsanglertreffen v. 25.03-26.03.06 #c ?? Ist dann nicht Schonzeit in holländischen Gewässern ? |kopfkrat
> Hilf mir bitte auf die Sprünge
> Grötches
> Jui



@Jui 

Wie unser Buterfartenorganisator (Frank) Schon sagte wir werden dan keine hechte Fangen sondern Zander Barsch es aber noch erlaubt mit kunstköder zu Angeln .Also lassen wir uns das nicht endgehen #:#:#:.
Also man schreib sich wieder :m


----------



## the doctor (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*



			
				Jui schrieb:
			
		

> Hallösche, alle zusammen #h
> Bin seit gestern aus De Vlietlanden zurück. Habe sofort mal reingeschaut, was ihr Äkspärden so alles gezogen habt. Beifall, Respekt, Jubel, Gratulation, usw.#v #v#v#v. Habt ihr super hingekriegt. Habt ihr vom Haus auch etwas gefangen ? Auf eurem Foto (unser Haus) ist ein Boot mit rotem Verdeck zu sehen. Da haben wir gewohnt, jedoch war das Boot nicht für uns |uhoh: .Und ohne Boot.....?? #d Nur im Hafen von Medemblik, hinter der Brücke ging etwas, allerdings nichts erwähnenswertes. Mit Wobblern, Blinkern, Shads, Gummifischen in allen erdenklichen Größen, Wurm, Made, Pose, Grund, nix dolles am Haken! Was haben wir falsch gemacht??? Laßt bitte mal hören.
> Grötches und "Petri"
> Jui




Hi......
ach........ihr wart das... Eure Pieper haben in der Nacht von Freitag auf Sonntag mal gepiepst und mich aus dem Schlaf gerissen:m
Ich wollte schon aufspringen, weil ich dachte ich hätte einen Biss, obwohl ich ja garnicht geangelt habe|supergri

Wie gesagt,..... mit dem Boot geht es viel besser!!!!!!
Beim nächsten Mal rate ich euch eins zu leihen (ca.42€ /Tag)
und dann mit Wobblern zu schleppen!!#6


----------



## Gunni77 (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

Hallo

Gerade in den Poldern und vor allem auch zwischen Enkhuizen und Medemblik kann man doch perfekt vom Ufer aus angeln, ein Boot ist eben bequemer und bringt einen auch ohne Ortskenntnis schnell zum Fisch, weil man mehr Fläche macht.

Gruß


----------



## Jui (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

@ the doctor
Soll keine Ausrede sein, aber wir fischen ohne Bissanzeiger #d , vielleicht mal eine Glocke oder Knicklicht. Gerade Nachts nehmen wir Rücksicht auf andere Urlaubsgäste |schlafen . Tagsüber....na ja. Waren ja auch noch mehr Fischersleut` zugegen. Mit Boot für`s nächste mal geht klar. Jetzt was persönliches: Warum "the doctor" ? Verarztest du die Objekte unserer Begierde sofort? :q 
@ Gunni 77
War für uns das erste Mal in Medemblik.Vielleicht kann man sich für`s nächste Mal etwas mehr austauschen ( Standorte, Gewässertips usw. ) #c ?
Einen schönen Sonntag noch.
Der Frühdiensthabende Jui #q


----------



## Gunni77 (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

Hallo

Gewässertipps: ist einfach, ich glaube, es gibt dort keinen sinnvoll beangelbaren Graben, wo keine Fische drin sind.
Ansonsten sind die Stellen direkt an der Straße zwar bequem aber immer überfischt, die ortsansässigen Hechte können dir die Modellnummer und den Farbcode sagen, wenn ein Wobbler vorbeikommt, entsprechend schwieriger sind die zu fangen, glaube ich.
Gegen diese Theorie spricht, das dort immer noch regelmäßig Hechte stumpf auf einen Spinner beißen, und das obwohl Jan Eggers vermutlich jeden einzelnen Fisch schon damit gefangen hat :q :q :q .
Ansonsten gelten die klassischen Hotspot, alles was vom gerade Verlauf abweicht ist gut: tiefer, flacher,(gut, ohne Boot aufwändig herauszufinden) breiter, Brücken, Einmündungen..bla bla du kannst dir vorstellen, was gemeint ist. 
Ich bin die ersten beiden Male auch ohne Fisch vom Kanal weggegangen, denn ganz so einfach wie man immer sagt ist es eben in NH auch nicht.
Der beste Tipp ist meiner Meinung nach, an einem Tag möglichst viele verschiedene Stellen zu beangen, irgendwann rappelt es.
Ach ja, Pech kann man natürlich auch trotzdem ganz einfach haben.

Gruß


----------



## Jui (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

@Gunni77
Vielen, vielen Dank für deine Mühe #6 . Probiert haben wir schon so einiges. Sogar mit selbstgebauten Polderspinnern, Bauanleitung war aus der Angelwoche.(verbotene Werbung?) |uhoh: . So wie ich eure Schilderungen lese, geht wohl kaum ein Weg an einem Boot vorbei.
Nochmals bedankt.
Der auf den Feierabend wartende
Jui

P.S. Wo habt ihr gebucht ? Vor Ort oder so was?


----------



## Jui (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

@ alle
Sorry, |rotwerden|rotwerden |rotwerden, Sorry, 
jetzt habe ich den Schlaf aber aus|gutenach. Habe sämtliche Angaben von euch gefunden #q . 
" Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil!"
Fühlt euch bitte nicht belästigt.
Schönes Restwochenende noch.
Jui


----------



## Martin001 (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

Habe gestern ein paar Jungs die Polder gezeigt und das ist dabei heraus gekomen:



























MFG Martin


----------



## svitti (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

@Martin super fänge echt adresse karte und sw nähme ich gerne entgegen|supergri


----------



## Jui (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*

Fanxalot, Donnerschlach, Hut ab, usw.!!!!!
Womit habt ihr die "Kameraden" denn überlistet? Irgendwelche geheimen Geheimstködern oder sowas ? #c Alles an einem Tag ?
@Martin001
kann man dich als Guide anheuern  |supergri  |supergri ?
Janee is klar, wo war denn das Angelgebiet genau? Eine Menge Fragen, ich weiß, aber vielleicht....
Der etwas neidische , aber dir trotzdem gönnende, zerknirschte  , am Rosenmontag diensthabende :c 
Jui


----------



## krauthi (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: De Vlietlanden  17-20 febr.2006*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> dan fang schon mal an zu sparen termin 2007 wird der 23-26 februar
> 
> 
> 
> gruß Krauthi


 
das ist eine woche nach  karneval (19 febr.2007   rosenmontag )


----------

